# TPF Book?



## Nikon Fan (Aug 2, 2005)

I was sittin here think wouldn't it be cool to have a TPF book of pics? Maybe like a coffee table book or something of that nature. It would probably take a lot of work, but it would be pretty sweet to have a book full of TPF member photos. Probably not really a practical idea, but I thought I'd throw it out there. A gal can dream can't she?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 2, 2005)

I would buy one.... but I wouldn't want to be the one to try to put it together.... :shock:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 2, 2005)

Well crap, cuz you were the person I was gonna nominate


----------



## Corry (Aug 2, 2005)

I actually think this has been tossed around before...can't remember who suggested it.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 2, 2005)

Weve thought about it before...and I say itll be great!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 2, 2005)

Think it was me...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 2, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Think it was me...


yeah, it was you...


----------



## Corry (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought it was either you or GerryDavid...couldn't remember for sure, so I didn't say anything....was that conversation up where the calendar is??? Might want to look in that forum.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 2, 2005)

Well...I think we should do it


----------



## Scurra (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm with Arty here, a lot of people on this forum produce some really stunning work, and i'd be proud to have it sit on my coffee table and be able to say I was part of the community that created that!


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 2, 2005)

i love the idea!  we should have a small committee, because big things usually have those.  i would definitely buy one.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 2, 2005)

would you guys want this to be a voting process?...or something where the mods and admins pick the people who will be included?


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 2, 2005)

hmmm. that sounds good at first, and it probably would be if this were a humongously large community, but this isn't one, and i think that would result in some pretty bruised egos. plus everyone that didnt 'make the book' would forever hate the admins and mods.


oh, and i'd love to be a part of the conceptual stage, just not the printing stage


----------



## Chase (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm very open to trying to make this work, just going to be a lot of details to wade through...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 2, 2005)

well it was a voting process for the calendar, and there were lots of people that didnt vote...so i was just wondering.

something like this could be very doable!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 2, 2005)

I was thinking along the same lines as you Md, and having a vote like there was for the calendar, whoever wants to enter shots in the book could, and then we could vote upon them...another idea but not sure how it would work would be to let each member that wanted to be included have a page of their own with a few pics on it...that could end up being tons and tons of pages though...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 2, 2005)

we could set a number of pages as the maximum for the book...
then...

have voting for the random top (how many ever pages) of the book.

that would be all of our content.

then!!!!!

we have a final vote for the cover shot.

i like it!!!!!


----------



## Chase (Aug 2, 2005)

Depending on how many pages we go with (and what options are available), we could probably try to put something together with a page for everyone that preordered...or something along those lines.

Just tossing out ideas


----------



## Artemis (Aug 2, 2005)

Seems like were onto something, ill help in any way I can...


----------



## Artemis (Aug 2, 2005)

I WANT A PAGE! LMAO naw I dont mind, would be nice though...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 2, 2005)

How do we market this beyond the forum?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 2, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> How do we market this beyond the forum?



I was wondering the same thing...could advertise in a magazine, or maybe sell it on amazon or ebay?


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 2, 2005)

i'd rather have it seperated into subject sections (aka potrait, abstract, landscape, etc.) and let each person have no more than one photo per section, or something like that. maybe have nice big black pages (standard 11.5x8 or whatever it is) with smaller (4x6 or 5x7 - a couple 8x10s maybe) photos inside would be very sleek and professional too, i think. just an idea. but this is all in the air right now of course, i think it's great that we are going to try and do it!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 3, 2005)

Its gonna cost an arm and a leg to get it printed...


----------



## Scurra (Aug 3, 2005)

thats going to be the biggest problem, the cost, unless anyone here is particularly friendly with a printer who'd be able to cut us a deal. If it costs too much to make it's gonna cost a lot to buy!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 3, 2005)

I like the idea. I don't think I would have anything good enough. But I don't mind. I'm not ready to be published yet


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 3, 2005)

hmm maybe we might be able to put some small advertisements to companies who will donate us and help with printing? For example on a back cover...


----------



## Artemis (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats a good idea Mentos...the companies that support the forum maybe?


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah i was thinking that too


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Couple more to think about...

1. What could be the investment involved (monetary)? We are talking about publishing a photo book, aren't we?
2. What could be the theme? - I mean landscape, portraits etc? 
3. Target market? - Is it just us or are we talking about promoting it at amazon?
4. Photos and text (if text in involved, what would it be about?) or just photos?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 3, 2005)

I think a page for each member up to 100 members? and each has 2 pages? and they are allowed a small amount of text about themselves...


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 4, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Couple more to think about...
> 
> 1. What could be the investment involved (monetary)? We are talking about publishing a photo book, aren't we?
> 2. What could be the theme? - I mean landscape, portraits etc?
> ...


 

i say we just have a simple yearly book.  each one has seperate themes inside it, and in each theme someone can put a photo if they want (i guess someone - moderators and admins, or maybe the publishing editor would have to pick and choose which ones to keep).  target market is a tough one.  i think if we just start with us it would be better.  as for text, a little bit about ourselves in an index of somekind at the end would be easier i think. just some thoughts.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah Arti... I think that the short info about the author of the pics might work well..


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 4, 2005)

I have ordered a book or two from people who have used http://www.lulu.com/ to print the book.  Would be interesting to see


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 4, 2005)

oooh i want one...and perhaps you know like maybe a picture or two...id be willing to help out if need be


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 4, 2005)

I like that idea thebeginning, of having an index with info about each photographer...b/c if we ever did sell on amazon it would be a great way to promote ourselves, you could have your website listed and so forth  I also really like your idea of dividing the book into sections according to themes, landscapes etc. Maybe we could determine what shots make it in by having a mass submission for each themed section, and then everyone votes on what they think are the top ones and those are the ones we put in.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 4, 2005)

snapfish.com also prints books. Not too expensive. My sister-in-law ordered some as Christmas gifts with photos of the babies and I was amazed at the quality.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, even the wayward Duck would be in there. Sounds like a top idea.  I still drool over me TPF calander.  Funny, it's been May all year. LOL>


----------



## Mansi (Aug 7, 2005)

I think it is a great idea! i'd love to have one of those.. if you guys need any help i'd be glad to be of use


----------



## bp22hot (Aug 7, 2005)

this is what I was talking about, this was brought up 6-8 months ago by me, and nobody responded really, except to say it would be to expensive even though I said it would be around 20-30 a book depending on how many pages...

well this will be my last post and all my others will be deleted.  1 of the many admin can delete the name or whatever


----------



## Artemis (Aug 7, 2005)

...Im lost...sometimes posts get missed buddy, and ive done this thread too, and it sort of weedled of...no need to leave the forum because of it...


----------



## Lensmeister (Aug 7, 2005)

I know of a man in North Yorkshire who could give us an idea as to how to go about it.  If anyone is taking up the batton to do this then I can give them his email address or contact details.


He's in the printing trade so he'd know.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 7, 2005)

Id be more than willing to help spearhead the campaign...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 31, 2005)

Thought I'd bump this up  Anyone got enough free time to get the ball rollin on this?


----------



## Vmann (Sep 1, 2005)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> I have ordered a book or two from people who have used http://www.lulu.com/ to print the book.  Would be interesting to see




I just checked out there site and this looks like a very promotional and cost effective way to buy and sell a photo book. They even have ways on there site to link sales through amazon,borders,barnes&noble, and lula itself to people outside the TPF community.

I work for a music book publishing company and there prices are very competive for what you want done based on what I know from experiance. 

My only thing would be to contact them and requast color and bW samples of the printing of a photograph on a page to check for paper and print quality. 


I looked at there setup for putting a book togother and it seems very easy;
1. After getting the final photo to page count decided someone could digitally place the photos in indesign or quark and create a high quality PDF.

2. You attach the PDF through their site.

3. Attach the front and back covers to their site and pick binding.

4. Enter the info such as; copyright, publishing house name/TPF, and all the regular title page information

5. Submit order and pick quantity

6. Supply shipping address and payment

I also ran a price check for a 8.5x11 100pg color perfect bound book with a quantity order of 100 to equal

Book price        $14.30
Total price     $1430.25
Bulk discount       13%

I'm sure prices would be a little higher for the end consumer to reflect shipping and additional costs.

If I can be of any help let me know I have experiance in the printing industry along with the desktop publishing software to piece it all togother.

I think the hardest part for this project will be the solution to who will set up the photo submittion process and or the photos used. The rest is just piecing it togother and selling it.


Also Ideas for sales.

Along with Amazon and the like if you can get our site sponsers to advertise in the pages what about contacting them to be sales agents for the book as well.

Just some Ideas. If I can be of any help PM me.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow Vmann  Great info and good to know that you know what you're doing here  I don't know enough about putting a book together in InDesign or I'd do it, but if you wanted to that would be great since you know what you're doing  

Maybe we could post a thread about this in General QandA and whoever wants to possibly have their shots in the book can post there...possibly with their 3 fav pics that they'd like to see in the book. Then we can take those pics and divide them into categories for the book and then vote in a poll...the top 10 (if there are 10 categories) or top 20 (if 5 categories) could be placed in the book. We could try and keep it to where there are a variety of photographers, not just a few...(oh and the estimates of pics and categories would be assuming it was a 100 page book with 1 pic on each, so we could defitely do more shots than that if there were more than 1 pic per page...)

What do you guys think? Is there any easier way, and what will be the most fair?


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 1, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Wow Vmann  Great info and good to know that you know what you're doing here  I don't know enough about putting a book together in InDesign or I'd do it, but if you wanted to that would be great since you know what you're doing
> 
> Maybe we could post a thread about this in General QandA and whoever wants to possibly have their shots in the book can post there...possibly with their 3 fav pics that they'd like to see in the book. Then we can take those pics and divide them into categories for the book and then vote in a poll...the top 10 (if there are 10 categories) or top 20 (if 5 categories) could be placed in the book. We could try and keep it to where there are a variety of photographers, not just a few...(oh and the estimates of pics and categories would be assuming it was a 100 page book with 1 pic on each, so we could defitely do more shots than that if there were more than 1 pic per page...)
> 
> What do you guys think? Is there any easier way, and what will be the most fair?



That is too much gibberish.  Just put a couple dozen photos on a wall and blindly throw darts at them.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 1, 2005)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> That is too much gibberish.  Just put a couple dozen photos on a wall and blindly throw darts at them.



 Ok, everyone will mail their photos to you and you can use your wall :lmao:


----------



## Vmann (Sep 2, 2005)

I think the admins... *pointing finger*  should put togother a sticky in the challange of the month or something allowing people to post in there like they do for the monthly contest. I agree with people on the post that we should divide the book into catagories and allow people to post for the catagory they want thier photos displayed in. I think if you dont post for a catagory then the admins will be overwelmed by emails flooding in. By seperating them at least they can divide where the emails are sent to help the workflow.

Something like.

1. Portrait

2. Nature

3. Urban

4. Fine Art

5. Alt. process

Then the admin and mods or something along those lines can set it up like they do for the monthly challanges and have us vote for the photos to be used or they themselves can.

*Warning* everyone must remember that all the images supplied must be able to be reproduced at least 300dpi after they have been choosen for the book. So anyone interested doesn't think where going to print from there posted 72dpi image and understands they would have to supply a 300dpi image aftermaking the final decisions. 

Also you can get more than one image per page because if we print in portait format landscape photos  wont fit the page and will need to be fitted to the page or vice versa if we went with a lanscape binding for viewing.

I only say admins should do this not to pass the buck but because you guys can set up galleries and stickies and I think the forum will respond better to a admins requast for a book before they will a regular poster asking for photos.

Again if any assistance is needed feel free to pm me or email me for help.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 5, 2005)

Good suggestions Vmann... 


HEY MODS AND ADMINS CHECK THIS POST OUT  CHASE HERE BOY...OHHHHHHH CHASE


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea.  I'd be happy to submit something, couldn't help out with the production though, probably shouldn't as my screensaver fell flat on its face 

Great Idea thoguh if it can be pulled off.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 5, 2005)

Cant wait, hope my stuff makes it...


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello, sorry to bring back such an old topic but I had an idea.


Umm.. instead of just doing ONE book, do one every 6 months or so with maybe some new photographers, more experienced ones, and stuff like that with only about 20-40 pictures.

I'd buy one!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Sep 19, 2005)

Great suggestions, and I want to see this happen, just bear with me while I deal with a few other things going on!


----------



## Mansi (Sep 20, 2005)

Love to help in any which way! just shout


----------



## kilifila66 (Sep 26, 2005)

Breaking the book up into sections would be a great idea.  I have one more to add however.  I think that we should also get a list of names together for the book and then have ThePhotoForum as the author.  Then we can show the individual photographers bios like was mentioned before.  I only mention it because I am staring at my current coffee table book that Tokihiro Sato did and it's called Photo Respiration, catchy huh? 
I would like to see only 1 photo per photographer so we can diversify and maybe have the titles on the photos as well.  That way we don't see one photographer having a photo in each section.  Another food for thought comment is what about the actual page color?  All white with the photo in the middle?  Color of the border of the photo?  Are borders allowed or manditory? etc.  I will help if I can, though my time is a bit limited right now.  This is an excellent project and I really hope we can get it off the ground.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 26, 2005)

A layout something like this would be good I think:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 26, 2005)

????


----------



## jadin (Oct 2, 2005)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> That is too much gibberish.  Just put a couple dozen photos on a wall and blindly throw darts at them.



That's a horrible idea!! Who'd buy a book with holes in all the photos?? :goodvibe:


I picture a very wide book to avoid the photos being too close to the seams.

I recommend having a limited number of photos per person. Not per theme, since some of us only shoot one type of theme most of the time. This would make the book higher quality since we'd get everyone doing their best work, not their best work in that particular subject. Those who shoot tons of styles could obviously choose to submit whatever style(s) they want this way.

Being unemployed, and a webdesigner I'd love to be able to tryout for designing layout etc.

I think the photos should be throughout the book, while the bios with a photo of each photog would be at the back. The individual photo page would say something like 'You can find out more about this artist on page 78'.

I think the hardest part will be photo selection. If you let everyone in, the overall quality of the book will lower and be less marketable. If you limit, the quality stays higher but people will be offended.


----------

